# Leader Whisper info please



## kmfromm (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm looking at a Leader banana seat bike, but I haven't found out a lot of information abut Leader bikes through my research. The guy selling it says its vintage ( didn't give me a year, but said he's had it for a few years now and bought it off a guy who was moving out east). He is asking $110 dollars, but I'm not sure what the bike is even worth. I haven't found any images online or any information about the company other then is was US sold, Canadian Manufactured. 
If any one knows anything about Leader cycle, please enlighten me!


----------

